# Fragen zum Berechtigungssystem?



## csiebert (11. Aug. 2010)

Nabend,

ich arbeite mich immer weiter in IPConfig ein und habe ein paar Fragen zum Berechtigungssystem. Ich möchte gern einen Kunden einrichten, der z.b. seine Domain nicht bearbeiten können soll. Momentan laufen 7 IP-Adressen auf dem Server auf und theoretisch kann ja jeder Kunde, wenn er die ihm zugewiesen Domain bearbeitet, auch die IP-Adresse ändern.

Das soll der Kunde natürlich nicht können. Wie kann ich soetwas unterbinden.

Weitere Problematik: Gehen wir davon aus, ein Kunde hat als Limit 1 Webdomain, ich trage dort schon weitere ein. Er kann also keine weiteren für sein Web verfügbar machen. Theoretisch kann er aber seine Domain löschen, und eine neue anlegen. Im schlimmsten Fall kann er sogar eine neue Domain anlegen, die eine Subdomain meiner Providerdomain ist.

Wie kann ich soetwas unterbinden?

Danke und Gruß, Chris


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Das geht sehr einfach, lege die Website als admin für den Kunden an and und der Kunde kann sie dann nicht ändern oder löschen.


----------



## csiebert (12. Aug. 2010)

so mache ich das immer... einloggen als admin, site anlegen, dem kunden zuordnen, feddich...

sobald ich mich nun als kunde anmelde, kann ich mir der domain all das anstellen (z.b. ip ändern, domain komplett löschen, etc.) was ich grade beschrieben habe...


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Welche version verwendest Du denn? Bei ISPConfig 3.0.2.2 geht es definitiv nicht. Wenn es bei Dir geht, wurde die Domain nicht als admin angelegt sondern Du bist z.B. als admin in den client Modus gewechselt.


----------



## csiebert (12. Aug. 2010)

hi,

ich verwende die 3.0.2.2, mein updatescript bestätigt mir das, indem es mitteilt "There are no updates available for ISPConfig 3.0.2.2".

ich melde mich in ispconfig als administrator an, klicke auf sites -> neue website hinzufügen -> wähle im dropdown einen kunden aus, wähle eine ip aus, gebe test.de als domain ein -> speichern

dann melde ich mich als admin ab, melde mich als der kunde an, dem ich die domain zugewiesen habe, und kann dann dort die domain test.de nach belieben bearbeiten oder löschen. und sogar eine neue hinzufügen.


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Genau so, Du kannst die Domain aber definitiv nicht ändern. Versuch es doch mal, nachdem Du auf speichern geklickt hast und  Du die Domain wieder aufrufst hat sich bestimmt nichts geändert. Wenn doch, wurde sie nicht als admin angelegt. Habe das gerade vor kurzem im en Forum durchdiskutiert, es liegen also garantiert keine Fehler in dieser Funktion vor.

Wenn Du Domains hinzufügen kannst, hast Du einfach das Domain Limit zu hoch eingestellt.


----------



## csiebert (12. Aug. 2010)

ich habs grad genau so, wie beschrieben, durchgespielt... wenn du zeit hast und magst, kannst es dir gern mal per teamviewer anschauen... oder ich vertraue dir mal zu ehrenvollen händen die daten an und du probierst es selbst, wenn du magst...?


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Sorry, aber remote Logins machen wir nur als Teil unseres kostenpflichtigen Supports. Wenn Du kostenpflichtigen Support haben möchtest, dann wende Dich bitte per Email an uns, die Adresse steht unter Support auf ispconfig.de


----------



## csiebert (12. Aug. 2010)

naja, ich will dir ja nur zeigen, dass das, was ich dir erzählt habe, auch stimmt... wie kann ich dich denn sonst glaubhaft davon überzeugen, dass ich mir hier nichts aus den fingern sauge und die paar klicks wirklich so gelaufen sind, wie ich sie beschrieben habe? 

alternativ: gibts das geld denn gutgeschrieben, wenn das, was ich geschrieben habe, stimmt? =)


----------



## csiebert (12. Aug. 2010)

ah, moment, verständnisfrage... kann es sein, dass es so aussieht, als wenn man alles bearbeiten könnte, als kunde? also das dropdown für die domain sichtbar ist, das icon fürs löschen sichtbar ist, etc., die änderungen nur schlicht und ergreifend nicht übernommen werden?

ich hätte jetzt nämlich vermutet, dass die optionen für die kunden dann auch nicht sichtbar sind. ich habe jetzt testweise versucht, die ip-adresse einer domain zu ändern, die änderung wurde nicht übernommen, allerdings wurde auch keine fehlermeldung ausgegeben.

ist das verhalten so korrekt?

gruß, chris


----------



## Burge (12. Aug. 2010)

Genau das sagte Till schon.



Zitat von Till:


> Genau so, Du kannst die Domain aber definitiv nicht ändern. Versuch es doch mal, nachdem Du auf speichern geklickt hast und  Du die Domain wieder aufrufst hat sich bestimmt nichts geändert. Wenn doch, wurde sie nicht als admin angelegt. Habe das gerade vor kurzem im en Forum durchdiskutiert, es liegen also garantiert keine Fehler in dieser Funktion vor.


----------



## csiebert (12. Aug. 2010)

ok, das habe ich falsch/nicht verstanden. ich hätte erwartet, dass die optionen nicht sichtbar, so kenn ich das aus anderen guis...

danke und gruß, chris


----------

